# DOT cracking down on Mass Highway contractors..



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

A buddy emailed me and told me his Oshkosh(My old truck) was written up for improper bumper height,no inspection sticker etc along with three other trucks from the same pit.Come to find out the DOT cop then moved to another pit and started in there...
The next day following the storm my buddy took the blades off and headed to the local inspection station(10miles away) The same cop was doing a detail for a pothole crew and he got another citation in the mail.Thats two moving violations within a couple days,goes on his insurance.
I guess this is just another form of revenue in a poor economy....
The Oshkosh and its twin will be put up for sale.


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

*D.o.t.*

That sucks, sorry to hear about your buddy. I'd just like to warn all Mass. plow guys that they will probably be out in force this Spring. As you said, tax revenue is way down and more citations are probably coming.
In case anyone didnt know yet, Mass. requires all trucks over 10,000gvw to be state and federally inspected at the same time now. You cannot get away with just your regular inspection of $29.00. The shops that inspect your truck are charging $129.00 and up now for inspections. Additionally, all trailers over 3000gvw are to be inspected at the same price.
It is a huge expense now, but if you do get stopped you can be written up for thousands$$$ in fines and they may take your truck or trailer out of service. My vehicles are safe and not junk boxes and they have nabbed me and written me up for rediculous little violations (one marker light out, one bolt missing from my license plate)
Why do I live here again??????
Good Luck to all Mass Truck/PLow guys, hope you dodge the bullets when they fly!


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Send a copy of all the tickets with an explanation to Congress. They are the ones that caused all the countries problems in the first place.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Get pre paid legal. It will save you alot of green backs and headaches.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

i thought prepaid legal was a scam.....


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

probably a rookie having a slow day so he decided to go around and bust balls
ive never seen a MSP truck team (dot) pulling over anything with a plow on it ever


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have dealt with dot they are real pita. I have been on scales truck gone through twice
with no issues. There just trying to collect money for the good old mass i also heard dot is going to crack down on landscaper this year


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> was written up for improper bumper height


What?

The cop thinking the owner installed a Skyjacker 6" lift kit and put it over?

If anything I'd guess the truck sits a bit lower than when it was new. That's scary because to fight it you would need proof from the manufacturer what the original height was and even then the powers may say too bad it's too high. Then what do you do. Build a lawn planter?


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Trucks are one thing, but this whole deal regarding trailers has me a bit concerned. I think the hook in the definition is "used in commerce" which I my opinion means transporting goods. But you guys with your landscape trailers (and me with my workboats on trailers) are going to have to figure out if we now need expensive inspections to avoid citations. Hrm.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

wait...so the cop went into his yard and wrote him a ticket?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

dirt digger;761343 said:


> wait...so the cop went into his yard and wrote him a ticket?


thats what it says.. but in this case he had the truck parked at the MA Highway yard (pit) so its state property and the MSP(mass state police) who are the dot here can come and go as they please


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

wirenut;761196 said:


> i thought prepaid legal was a scam.....


Not sure where your getting your information, but that is not even close to true. I have used them coast to coast. Anything from traffic tickets, Wills, Contracts.....they even do criminal. I hadn't renewed my membership in almost a year when I got popped for log falsification. Knowing I had to go it alone on that one, I called to renew for any future occurrences a week later. They still covered me for that incident even though I wasn't a current member, the lawyer actually got it thrown out too.

Can you imagine the hassle of going to court 2 - 3 times to resolve a simple issue.....3k miles away? Forget cross country, try cross county, it's still a damn hassle. Simple or not, it still effects your license, insurance, DOT rating, an ultimately your lively hood or business. Most of us would just take the hit, guilty or not & pay the fine to save on the time, wasted income, an not to mention the fact of lawyers fees. We all know 9 time out of 10 you loose without a lawyer to begin with. They bank on that fact.

DOT cops are the worst as we all know. They have a whole arsenal of BS laws which most of the time contradict one another. They make them up as they go an throw a statued number in there to make it look official. I once was written up for having two different type steer tires....While investigating this with my safety officer a few weeks later, we discovered not only was there no law for this, but the DOT guy wrote a statue number for urinating in public! WTF is that, There more crocked then guys they lock up!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dirt digger
> wait...so the cop went into his yard and wrote him a ticket?
> 
> thats what it says.. but in this case he had the truck parked at the MA Highway yard (pit) so its state property and the MSP(mass state police) who are the dot here can come and go as they please


I'm no expert, & I don't live in MA, but it seems reasonable to me that a DOT contracted vehicle is subject to inspection when they feel fit to do so. Not to mention it is in there best interest's to do so when the equipment is idle an not in service when they need it the most. That's not to say it's not a revenue booster either, I'm sure _*shoeman68*_ hit the nail on the head there.

The Towns, State Police, an Sheriff's Offices I have signed on with have it in there by laws (regulations) that they may inspect at will any property and or equipment that is on a Police rotation list. I have never seen one done mind you, other then on initiation, but like Prego; it's in there.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Stat cops can come and go as they please but they CANNOT issue citations like that for a vehicle that is not currently being operated on the roads of the commonwealth. (double check me with the State police headquarters- it may be a while before I talk to my buddy on the State DOT team). That's like a cop issuing tickets for vehicles in a parking lot or in your driveway.
Bumper height is based on original manufacturer- talk to the DOT for the regs (get them in writing) and fight it. Both citations- he'll win the 2nd one hands down- since he was driving to get it inspected.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Not a Rookie*

Nope not a rookie and no stranger to Oshkosh trucks as The officers Dad owned the sister to this very truck(Haynes).
As far as is this the first time this has happened with Mass Highway? No it isnt ,back in the late 80's the DOT pulled over a conga line on I believe it was Rt495 (northern end) and put three trucks out of service and wrote tickets for several others...A couple phone calls where made after the contractors parked their trucks and they where allowed to plow again on an emergency basis...


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I bet I know who it was, what yard was the truck parked at...


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

ColliganLands;761350 said:


> thats what it says.. but in this case he had the truck parked at the MA Highway yard (pit) so its state property and the MSP(mass state police) who are the dot here can come and go as they please


ahh that makes more sense


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dirt digger;761874 said:


> ahh that makes more sense


Exactly! It is intended for use, hence why it is there.

If it were a Tractor Trailer, or whatever else just parked somewhere..That's a whole other ball game entirely.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Whereas I dont think DOT is all bad. I do think the officers should use more discretion in who they target and how they handle it.

State contractors should not be exempt from the laws. But I would like to see a different approach. I would rather see the DOT enforcement guys schedule a meeting in the yard, inspect the trucks, and work WITH the owners to get them to comply. Save the tickets and fines for the guys who refuse.

There should be an element of discretion and courtesy in some cases.

I am not saying unsafe trucks should be allowed on the road, but with the service they are performing, there should be a little more discretion, and more of a "teach and assist" approach from the officers.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

procut1;762357 said:


> Whereas I dont think DOT is all bad. I do think the officers should use more discretion in who they target and how they handle it.
> 
> State contractors should not be exempt from the laws. But I would like to see a different approach. I would rather see the DOT enforcement guys schedule a meeting in the yard, inspect the trucks, and work WITH the owners to get them to comply. Save the tickets and fines for the guys who refuse.
> 
> ...


Will Peter Pan come too? C'mon man, you have better chance of winning the lottery. There out there for a reason....it sure the hell isn't safety. There not thinking "gee, I am so glad I got this guy on X, Y, & Z....These roads will be safer now that he has to fix those things" after handing you a wad of tickets. It's more like "I can't wait to brag to the guys how much I nailed this guy for". Who cares if the guys bumper is too high...I have hauled countless trailers without the rear bumper gaurd, an not once got pinched for it, an let me tell ya, I have the worst luck in the world.

Chances are, someone got hurt with a DOT contracted plow truck that shouldn't have been on the road, an now there trying to reduce how much mud gets thrown there way. Or maybe too many folks complaing how much there trucks are worst then theres, but there the ones getting all the tickets. Who know, but like I said, who cares if the guys bumper is too high, he has a sander an plow, like anything is going under that rig!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Nope- The Mass DOT is a portion of the State Police (not all of them are DOT) and none of the brag to the other officers- some of them are hard for no good reason.
If he went into that yard with the intention of checking trucks he was told to do so. Unless laws have changed without grandfathering (unlikely, but in this state...) bumper height is a moot point, like writing a warning so they can write a seatbelt ticket in years past.

Realistically speaking, in my experience plow vehicles in a storm are treated like emergency vehicles by most officers around me, city, state and most private (unless they are morons and act accordingly...). 
The fact a truck is in a pit "to be used" doesn't mean it IS being used. Unless the state requires all vehicles on state property to be properly registered and insured (in which case they state would have to have informed the contractors at the time of contract signing) the DOT has little grounds since the truck was not IN USE at the time of citation.

I had an issue with an inspection station last year about my exhaust. He referred me to the DOT- when I asked the DOT they said exactly what I said to the inspection guy, who promptly passed me on my return (and who may have received a call from the DOT about the issue in between, I don't know). 
Unfortunately if you ask the same question to 6 different officers you will get multiple different answers, regardless of the legality and correctness of any of the answers.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Just get a sticker and then go in front odf the clerk. They just let you go. And explain you got 2nd next on way to get sticker.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

> Nope- The Mass DOT is a portion of the State Police (not all of them are DOT) and none of the brag to the other officers- some of them are hard for no good reason.


Get your head out of your Cop friends hole for a minute an look around the real world. I tow for a living an listen to there crap every night. An no Sh*t, of coarse there State Cops, they all are. I wasn't referring to the DOT maintenance guys.......



> If he went into that yard with the intention of checking trucks he was told to do so. Unless laws have changed without grandfathering (unlikely, but in this state...) bumper height is a moot point, like writing a warning so they can write a seatbelt ticket in years past.





> Realistically speaking, in my experience plow vehicles in a storm are treated like emergency vehicles by most officers around me, city, state and most private (unless they are morons and act accordingly...).
> The fact a truck is in a pit "to be used" doesn't mean it IS being used. Unless the state requires all vehicles on state property to be properly registered and insured (in which case they state would have to have informed the contractors at the time of contract signing) the DOT has little grounds since the truck was not IN USE at the time of citation.


Like I said prior.....I'm 100% sure it's in there by laws, regulations, or other contract that they are subject to inspection at anytime were there contracted for DOT use.



> I had an issue with an inspection station last year about my exhaust. He referred me to the DOT- when I asked the DOT they said exactly what I said to the inspection guy, who promptly passed me on my return (and who may have received a call from the DOT about the issue in between, I don't know).
> Unfortunately if you ask the same question to 6 different officers you will get multiple different answers, regardless of the legality and correctness of any of the answers.


Yeah...but according to them, there all right. LMAO


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Gee, what is CVSA, and recipatory?*

WASHINGTON, DC (September 25, 2008) -

Darren Christle, Executive Director, Motor Carrier Division, Manitoba Infrastructure & Transportation in Canada, *will serve as President of the Commercial Vehicle Safety Alliance. *Elected to the position of Secretary Treasurer in 2006, Christle had served the year prior as Vice President. His term became effective September 2, 2008 during the Alliance's Annual in Winnipeg, Canada.

Christle has been involved in the Transportation sector both in the private and public sectors in various capacities for over 20 years. He is currently the Executive Director of the Motor Carrier Division, for the Province of Manitoba Department of Infrastructure and Transportation. He is responsible for commercial motor carrier safety, regulation and enforcement in addition to safety, regulation and enforcement of the railway mode.

His academic qualifications include Diplomas in Criminology, Business Administration (Honors), and Transportation and Distribution Management. He has earned professional designations from the Canadian Institute of Traffic and Transportation (CITT), The Canadian Professional Logistics Institute, and the Chartered Institute of Transportation. He successfully completed the Executive Leadership Development Program through Queens University, and has a Bachelor of Arts degree in Philosophy through the University of Waterloo.

Christle served as a five-term chair, of the Manitoba Executive Council of the Canadian Institute of Traffic and Transportation and has been elected to the National Board of Directors for 7-terms. In 2005 he completed a 1-year term as the International Chairman of the Board.

He is a past Chairman of the Canadian Council of Motor Transport Administrators (CCMTA), Standing Committee on Compliance & Regulatory Affairs, and has been a Manitoba Provincial representative to CCMTA for 12 years.

Christle has been a member of AAMVA, the Canadian delegation to NAFTA, and the Safety and Productivity Partnership (SPP). He is the current Vice Chair of Finance for the Canadian Sector Council on Supply Chains.

*CVSA is an international not-for-profit organization comprised of local, state, provincial, territorial and federal motor carrier safety officials and industry representatives from the United States, Canada, and Mexico.* Our mission is to promote commercial motor vehicle safety and security by providing leadership to enforcement, industry and policy makers. In addition, CVSA has several hundred associate members who are committed to helping the Alliance achieve its goals; uniformity, *compatibility and reciprocity of commercial vehicle inspections, and enforcement activities throughout North America by individuals dedicated to highway safety and security*. For more on CVSA visit www.cvsa.org.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok...........could you elaborate more on your point?


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess I should say that where I live the Minnesota,
Commercial Inspections Officers always look for any rig to pull over. Allbeit big rock haulers or little landscapers. And they love multiple inspections. I have seen as many as 8 trucks at once sitting with the inspector. The consensus here is, when you get pulled over just get your wallet out, because they will find any thing to give you a handfull of tickets.

Now ,who is running the show? It is the CVSA. Their mission statement can be read between the lines I posted...in-between the bold ones. They are saying they are the leaders to enforcment and policy makers. Not all policy makers and enforcment officers know all laws regulated through the CVSA. Some have even questioned the CVSA about regulation enforcment, and are even trying to use their best judgment...kinda like changing the rules in the middle of the game.

And whoever thnks that bragging doesn'r exist...lol yeah right.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

RepoMan207;762454 said:


> Get your head out of your Cop friends hole for a minute an look around the real world. I tow for a living an listen to there crap every night. An no Sh*t, of coarse there State Cops, they all are. I wasn't referring to the DOT maintenance guys.......


Ryan, just because some do, doesn't mean they all do, and not all states have the DOT enforcement as normal State police officers- some have dedicated DOT enforcement, which means they have nothing else to do but bother trucks.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

justme-;763537 said:


> Ryan, just because some do, doesn't mean they all do, and not all states have the DOT enforcement as normal State police officers- some have dedicated DOT enforcement, which means they have nothing else to do but bother trucks.


Let me first say, you may be right about that. In my perceptions, I have seen nothing but dick measuring contests between MA, NH, ME guys. That is to say, from what I have actually witnessed. An ya know, I do agree, an more importantly support the whole concept of why they are out there to begin with. Public Safety, an safety awareness to the big boys are entirely needed. I have met an dealt with a fair share of reasonable DOT guys out there that believe the crap they are shoveling. When you get that feeling of awareness of what you are doing wrong in a DOT inspection rather then scowls an tickets with dollar signs all over them, it's a good feeling to know someone actually gives a damn about driver / company education still. That's what makes the roads a safer place, not the other political BS that we have come to know an hate.

It's Department within Department, Now I can't honestly say without further research on all 50 states, but it has been my experience that every DOT guy I have dealt with (_*atleast *_30 states) is a State trooper, and on rare occasions a County Sheriff's Deputy. Granted, they typically don't pull over the four wheelers (cars & light trucks) or respond to day to day emergency calls but they have the authority to, an they typically have a Pick up or van as a duty car. There not on patrol per say. On the flip side of that, if any local or even state cop tries to write you a DOT infraction, you have the right to ask for a DOT certified cop be called to the scene (not that you would want to..Pandora's box). Here in Maine, any officer that is not taken the DOT Cert. is not even able to write a DOT summons or infraction. Christ, when you appear in court, the DA isn't able to prosecute you. It's the Officer that wrote you the summons/ticket that has to prosecute the offender. In my mind, that in itself is an injustice. If the damn DA doesn't have the knowledge or understanding of the laws to prosecute the offender.....how is the judge going to know that the cop isn't making sh*t up? Then there is always ones interpretation of the law to throw into the mix, a splitting of hairs if you would. A DOT officers duties in any state is a full time job in itself, hence why law enforcement agencys have there own dedicated personel. It's not a private company out there putting the screws to us. Althouh at times I think we might be better off.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok just to clear a few things up. I persoally can spot a MA DOT statie miles from all the others. First huge clue is. They drive Ford Expiditions. Mass has no no real weigh stations that you pull iinto like ME has and CT and the other states in the union. MA DOT police will not pull you over for no good reason. Most will inspect your truck real fast as it rides beside you on highway. The see something they dont like you getting pulled over. And 99% of the time you will get a ticket.

As for the inspection sticker. Unless your truck is on private property that is yours or leased/rented by you. They can write you a ticket. One other thing about MA. Park you truck ileagelly and a meter maid can write you a ticket for the parking offense and the bad sticker on you truck, Even parked leagally they can write you a ticket for it.


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

it wastes time... but fight those tickets. it is stupid and the cop is a giant dick for writing them. what happens if you put the wing out on the road too. will you get a ticket for over wide load? "safety" is one thing. and personally all the times i have been pulled by Ma and Ct dot they have been very pleasant to me. that being said a 1 week old triaxle from ma got ct dot and was ticketed for "plate light too far from plate"... it is a week old and came from the dealer that way.... another new truck for "too many lights on rear of truck" which could cause a distraction... there are legit safety issues out there... ie: truck with bad brakes going down a mountain killing several people in its way. then there is bullsh!t to make working peoples lives miserable and costly. those new Ma dot inspections are a money generating joke for shops... they don't check anything more than normal but now the state gets money and the shops get a "name your price" amount to basically redo a state sticker and call it something different.
i know in western ma there are fairly new dedicated dot cops that are ball busters. they have a job to do... and i understand they are doing it... but making someone pay because a marker light is out or something i do not agree with. broken springs ,sloppy steering,bad brakes , bald tires... i get it they are gonna hurt someone... but a marker light or something like that is just absurd to get a ticket for... there is no way to know if a like goes out while driving...

just my $.02


----------



## stonewellmark (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey OSHKOSH have your budy bring all of his employees to court, and have them sit right in the front row ( oh yeah have them bring their families too). When its his turn in court he CAN tell the judge that if these ticket hold in court that all the peaple behind him ( employees and families) will be affected, they will lose there jobs tonite. It usually works pretty good, most judges will not allow a useless DOT ticket in their court after that. A friend of mine did this and the judge procceded to read the riot act to the trooper, case dismissed.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

One thing I can truley add ,
I was pulled over by MN CMV inspector. I followed him into a walmar paking lot.
I sat there for 3 hours with him. Nice guy, he even made sure my windshield wipers worked when I sprayed the wiper fluid. And measured the height of my trailer lights from the ground. He just kept going on how nice my trailer was being rust free. I told him I was from TX and brought the trailer with me..He just grinned, after he wrote a few citations.

The thing is they are trained by the CVSA. They even have annual contest for the best ticket writer. An officer from Wisconsin was Grand Champion in 2008.
Now that is something to brag about.

But for something simple you can do is get an inspection officer who is certified, to give you a CVSA sticker. Then when your in the area they normally patrol, they recognize it as a standard of passed safety inspection and will leave you alone.

It is the motto of the CVSA to promote zero deaths through zero tolerance.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Register your trucks in Mexico. No inspection stickers, No GVWR requirements, No DOT, and if you get stopped just say NO Habla.


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Fightin' Tickets*

In response to the guy who said fight the tickets, I will say what is your time worth???
I was also written up for $1700.00 in fines 2 years ago. They towed the trailer $250.00 cash to the tow driver, (1) day in court, luckily I was first in front of magistrate, knocked the fine down to $500.00, so $750.00 total. But, I lost the day he pulled me over and 1/2 day going to court. I fought it just on principal for the bullsh&^%t fines I was written up for.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

BigDave12768;763689 said:


> Ok just to clear a few things up. I persoally can spot a MA DOT statie miles from all the others. First huge clue is. They drive Ford Expiditions. Mass has no no real weigh stations that you pull iinto like ME has and CT and the other states in the union. MA DOT police will not pull you over for no good reason. Most will inspect your truck real fast as it rides beside you on highway. The see something they dont like you getting pulled over. And 99% of the time you will get a ticket.


Actually, DOT officers have a range of vehicles they can be issued, from Explorers, to Blazers, to Station Wagons. Anything a K9 unit would use the DOT officer can, and HAS been issued. The only reason they don't drive Crown Vicky's is the scales don;t fit in the truck with the other standard gear. If all you look for is Explorers, you're missing over half the DOT officers.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

got pulled over by a mass sp/dot in a black escalade....officer magrath i think it was
we were on our way to a local police tow...my buddy told him the locals were waiting
with traffic all tied up and rush hour....he says thats nice.held us 20 min. made us take all the chains off the bed... so you never know. and now with all the money issues anyway some agency can make a buck they will.... granted there are some that deserve it


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

unit28;763520 said:


> I guess I should say that where I live the Minnesota,
> Commercial Inspections Officers always look for any rig to pull over. Allbeit big rock haulers or little landscapers. And they love multiple inspections. I have seen as many as 8 trucks at once sitting with the inspector. The consensus here is, when you get pulled over just get your wallet out, because they will find any thing to give you a handfull of tickets.
> 
> Now ,who is running the show? It is the CVSA. Their mission statement can be read between the lines I posted...in-between the bold ones. They are saying they are the leaders to enforcment and policy makers. Not all policy makers and enforcment officers know all laws regulated through the CVSA. Some have even questioned the CVSA about regulation enforcment, and are even trying to use their best judgment...kinda like changing the rules in the middle of the game.
> ...


Just a side note to this but in minnesota at least in the metro area the CVI CANNOT pull you over for any reason on the road. They can wave you into a check point but not legally pull you over while traveling down the road.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hamelfire;767064 said:


> Just a side note to this but in minnesota at least in the metro area the CVI CANNOT pull you over for any reason on the road. They can wave you into a check point but not legally pull you over while traveling down the road.


yes but try crusing past 'em with a turn signal out.

I had a loose conection on my 7way plug between my F250 and big honkin trailer.

He pulled scales and even weighed it. Oh well, just cruise down in Maple Grove off Dunkirk.
And look for the shiney Maroon and Gold Expedition with Hennipen County Sheriff commercial written on it...LOL.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

unit28;767211 said:


> yes but try crusing past 'em with a turn signal out.
> 
> I had a loose conection on my 7way plug between my F250 and big honkin trailer.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. I spoke with a pd friend and he states that there is one state Dot trooper roving the cities in a tahoe that can pull you over and 7-10 dot inspectors that are in f150's that do not have the ability to piull you over. He did not now of any Certified Dot inspectors with Henn Cty , but he said anyhting is possible.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok, yeah the Taho sounds more familier....LOL
I have also seen the CVE guy in East Bethel and Elk River


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Oshkosh;761829 said:


> Nope not a rookie and no stranger to Oshkosh trucks as The officers Dad owned the sister to this very truck(Haynes).
> As far as is this the first time this has happened with Mass Highway? No it isnt ,back in the late 80's the DOT pulled over a conga line on I believe it was Rt495 (northern end) and put three trucks out of service and wrote tickets for several others...A couple phone calls where made after the contractors parked their trucks and they where allowed to plow again on an emergency basis...


I know Bob Haynes we work together Hauling mix.On a sad note his other Son was recently killed in a snowmobiling accident.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

wirenut;767037 said:


> got pulled over by a mass sp/dot in a black escalade....officer magrath i think it was
> we were on our way to a local police tow...my buddy told him the locals were waiting
> with traffic all tied up and rush hour....he says thats nice.held us 20 min. made us take all the chains off the bed... so you never know. and now with all the money issues anyway some agency can make a buck they will.... granted there are some that deserve it


"Long John"Mcgrath I remember him when he was a Registry cop 20 years ago.He has always been a ball buster,seeing that he is @5'4" he has that Napolean complex.


----------

